# Fotos ausschneiden und einfügen!



## le_chef_piel (4. April 2007)

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem man aus Fotos z.B. die Gesichter ausschneiden kann um sie durch neue zu ersetzen! Am liebsten kann das Programm auch umsonst sein!
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand helfen kann


----------



## Zinken (4. April 2007)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gimp-win/


----------



## maxiw (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn du da richtig professionel machen willst, musst du natürlich Photoshop nehmen, aber das kostet halt ziemlich viel.
Wenn du das allerdings nur einmal machen willst, kannst du dir bei Adobe ne kostenlose Demo runterladen,
die gilt soweit ich weiß 30 Tage.

Gruß maxiw


----------



## Kenner3000 (23. Juni 2007)

Hi,

es geht auch mit paint.net download hier.


----------

